# RAM compatibility with ASUS P6T Deluxe V2



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has experience with G.SKILL F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD and the ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 motherboard. I have the board and cpu, im just looking for some decent ram around 100 bucks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They will work, but to get the advantage of the more expensive i7 set up you want the tri-channel set> F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD or F3-12800CL8T-3GBPI-B

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=186
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=180

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231237&Tpk=F3-12800CL8T-3GBPI-B


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I ended up ordering this just because I had to use paypal and didn't have tons in my account. Ill upgrade in the future. Anyway I know its compatible with my board but does anyone have any experience with this RAM? http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/196506/F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ/G.SKILL/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should really be running tri channel i.e 3 dimms of ram otherwise you may get issues.

The asus website will tell you this and it will also tell you what is compatible for your motherboard on there too.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

This is 3 dimms of ram Triple Channel Memory Kit. Am I missing something?

Also can you tell me how to update My System in my profile? I did it before but cant seem to figure it out now


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Should be fine, won't know for sure till you slap it in and fire the puppy up though. Looks like a nice kit. 
I'll have to peruse the site in a little detail, never ordered from there. Prices seem decent. 
Another place out in BC that I occasionally order from, aside from the usual ncix, is Anitec.
http://www.anitec.ca/ Got a Xigmatek backplate from there that I was having trouble 
finding in the usual places.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

GSkill is decent ram, the looser timings will hinder a racial overclock but for normal use should work out fine.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Should be fine, won't know for sure till you slap it in and fire the puppy up though. Looks like a nice kit.
> I'll have to peruse the site in a little detail, never ordered from there. Prices seem decent.
> Another place out in BC that I occasionally order from, aside from the usual ncix, is Anitec.
> http://www.anitec.ca/ Got a Xigmatek backplate from there that I was having trouble
> finding in the usual places.


cool man, thanks for the link. Never heard of that site. Im usually with Direct Canada but Best Direct had the cheaper price for ram.

Im a little scared my motherboard will be DOA, The more I read reviews the more im regretting picking the Asus P6T V2 up. I did buy it locally though so I have a 14 days to bring it back so that's cool.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's handy, wish I could get quality parts locally. I only know of one decent store for components in northern ont, and that's in T Bay. Little too far to go, aside from the once a year that I make the thousand click drive to visit my parents.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus Mobo's are good quality. DDR3 RAM is an issue so I would assume that would be the reason for negative reviews.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh I see, I hope that's the reason. I will find out later today


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright I got everything up and working, I just need to know how to set the timings and update the bios. Cant seem to figure it out after I download it.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a screenshot of what I did so far, I never changed any volts. The FSBRAM isnt set to 1:1 its at 2:12. How do I get it to 1:1?


----------

